
Brazil rejects G7’s $22M offered to fight Amazon fires - ComputerGuru
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/world/americas/brazil-amazon-aid.html
======
sarcasmatwork
>Bolsonaro will consider $40M G-7 Amazon aid package - if Macron apologizes to
him

[https://www.foxnews.com/world/brazil-amazon-fires-
bolsonaro-...](https://www.foxnews.com/world/brazil-amazon-fires-bolsonaro-
macron-g7-summit-aid)

What is this kindergarten? These are the type of people running countries..
this is sad. What a d _ckhead! People are suffering, large parts of country is
on fire and someone wants an apology?_ sigh _

~~~
ComputerGuru
Your premise that he would like to help but he’s letting his ego get in the
way is sadly flawed. Like Trump, he was lobbied to and campaigned on reducing
environmental protections (allowing turning rainforest into farmland and
lumber yards). There is much Brazil could have already done without the $22MM
if it were aligned with his government’s interests to do so; the kindergarten
EQ and the delusions of grandeur are only the icing on the cake.

